# 6.8 REM SPC



## irnbndr (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with this caliber?

I just built a new upper.

Rock River receiver
20" Wilson super match barrel
Leupold Mark IV (4.5-14 x 40)


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes,

I built one for my friend, all my parts came from model1sales.com

The only prob we had initially was feeding with a standard magazine (that was supposed to fit)  my bud bought the specific mags and has had no problems since.

The ammo is a little steep for the most part, but who the hell knows where the price will go.. Down with more folks getting them, or Up cuz everything else is...

My next M4 is going to be a 7.62x39.. I can still get that ammo fairly cheap, and I know more about that round then the 6.8

Did you get the recent Shotgun News?  Has a great article on the 6.8 'Creedmoor'.. a promising round


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice shooter by the way


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 18, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Yes,
> 
> I built one for my friend, all my parts came from model1sales.com
> 
> ...




No I haven't seen it.

Did you do any ballistics tests on it?


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 18, 2008)

I do not have a chrony...

next investment


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 18, 2008)

You need a LaRue Tactical SPR mount for that glass...........:)


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 18, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> You need a LaRue Tactical SPR mount for that glass...........:)



Yes I dooo!  

That is the next purchase.  F'n things are spendy!  I need the extra eye relief and the rings that I had for the scope are a little low.  But it still drives tacks, for now.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 18, 2008)

I agree, 

and it is always good to have a Dillo in your pocket......


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 18, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> I do not have a chrony...
> 
> next investment




I need one too.  Got all of my dies.  Now just trying to hammer out the most accurate load.  The ammo is a little expensive, but reloading is always cheap.


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 24, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> You need a LaRue Tactical SPR mount for that glass...........:)



With the Leupold Mark IV would you go with the SPR-E or the standard SPR mount?  SPR-E extends the eye relief even further, as I am sure you are aware.  Can't decide!


----------



## pardus (Mar 24, 2008)

Damn yanks, takes you 60 years to catch up and then you make things pricey, WTF?


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 24, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Damn yanks, takes you 60 years to catch up and then you make things pricey, WTF?



60 years?  That's a little drastic. 
40 at the most!
Making things expensive is the capatalist way!  Somebody has to get rich off of poor pukes like us!


----------



## pardus (Mar 24, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> 60 years?  That's a little drastic.
> 40 at the most!



Actually 63 yrs ;)

"The 6.8 mm Remington SPC (or 6.8x43mm)"
"Though ballistics similar to the 1950's era .280 British, improved powders allow the 6.8 mm to have a smaller case."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.280_British



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/6.8_SPC


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 24, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Actually 63 yrs ;)
> 
> "The 6.8 mm Remington SPC (or 6.8x43mm)"
> "Though ballistics similar to the 1950's era .280 British, improved powders allow the 6.8 mm to have a smaller case."
> ...



Learn something new every day.

The 6.8mm is actually a .270 caliber but very similar to the .280 British.
It's not too expensive if hand loaded, and I like the ballistics coefficients over the 5.56mm.


----------



## Chad (Mar 25, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> With the Leupold Mark IV would you go with the SPR-E or the standard SPR mount?  SPR-E extends the eye relief even further, as I am sure you are aware.  Can't decide!



I would go with the SPR-E, based on where your scope is sitting in the photo. 

What reticle does the Leupold have?

Chad


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 25, 2008)

Chad said:


> I would go with the SPR-E, based on where your scope is sitting in the photo.
> 
> What reticle does the Leupold have?
> 
> Chad



That's what I was thinking too.  It has the Mildot reticle. I get alot of shadowing from it now.


----------



## Operator (Mar 25, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> Anyone have any experience with this caliber?
> 
> I just built a new upper.
> 
> ...



Is this a Bushmaster AR-15? Nice looking rifle.

Dont have too much experience with other weapons than those i use myself lol


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 25, 2008)

Operator said:


> Is this a Bushmaster AR-15? Nice looking rifle.
> 
> Dont have too much experience with other weapons than those i use myself lol



Rock River Arms.


----------



## Operator (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh man im such a gun noob in comparison to you guys... 

That doesnt explain anything lol

So it`s a weapon manufactured by a firm called Rock River Arms?


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 25, 2008)

Operator said:


> Oh man im such a gun noob in comparison to you guys...
> 
> That doesnt explain anything lol
> 
> So it`s a weapon manufactured by a firm called Rock River Arms?



Yes.  

www.rockriverarms.com


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 26, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> With the Leupold Mark IV would you go with the SPR-E or the standard SPR mount?  SPR-E extends the eye relief even further, as I am sure you are aware.  Can't decide!



Sorry for the late reply. 

I like th SPR-E for it's extended eye relief.  They also have the SPR-M4/LT104 or the slightly higher mounted SPR-M4 1.93" LT135

Personally I think you'll find the "E" extended eye relief model to be the best for the Mk IV glass. 

Yep, their stuff is pricey, but's it's kind of addictive.  They have so many solutions for just about any thing you want to mount. 

I'm in the process of ordering their new foregrip, and the Pivot mount for my Aimpoint 3x magnifier.  I can run the magnifier behind both Aimpoint CompM3 on the LaRue Cantilever mount and behind the EOtech on the LaRue ECOS-C mount. 

Mark stuff is top notch and his staff are the best in the industrry to deal with. 

Tell a guy named Blake that I sent you if you call them to ask about the other SPR mounts.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 26, 2008)

Operator said:


> Oh man im such a gun noob in comparison to you guys...
> 
> That doesnt explain anything lol
> 
> So it`s a weapon manufactured by a firm called Rock River Arms?



Everybody's manufacturing the 6.8 SPC, just depends on who's upper you want. 

LMT, RRA, LWRC, Bushy, Olymic, Barret, etc, etc, etc, 

LMT has the MRP uppers that allow the operator to change out barrels from 5.56 Nato to 6.8 SPC.


----------

